# 64 GTO rear end



## khinton (Jun 22, 2008)

Im trying to find 3.08 or 3.23 for my car that for some reason has a 2.56 in it now. Does any one know where I can go to --I've had no luck -- all the gears I can find are 3.36 and higher.


----------



## khinton (Jun 22, 2008)

After further research looks like I will need the whole unit/carrier not just the gears--bummer --but I need the shorter gears with a four speed -- mine would be great in an auto trans.--Let me know if you have or know where I can get what I need--by the way mine is a perfect unit and would make a great cruiser for the right car.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Used is your best bet. When I re-geared my '65, I was lucky enough to be able to find a set of 3.36 gears that were in great shape that were compatible with my carrier. I would recommend Craigslist or Hemmings, etc, or the want ads here and on other forums. 3.08-3.23 rear ends complete, drum to drum, pop up fairly often. They made a lot of them. Good luck.


----------

